# post a pic of yourself......



## Blade96 (Mar 31, 2010)

preferably MA 

My sandan friend snapped these pics of me while I was training......

me doing yoko geri kekomi







ushiro geri.....






and here's me about a month ago.....doing a nukite


----------



## Carol (Mar 31, 2010)

*goes to hide*

I'm not messing with you, Blade!!  Great pics!


----------



## Shawn-San (Mar 31, 2010)

I would if I had some. I really should have someone take a few snaps of me participating in class. *takes note.


----------



## Carol (Mar 31, 2010)

Nov 8, 2009, Harimau Silat seminar with GM Edward Lebe.  This was at Guros Mike and May Williams' Martial Arts Research Institute in Salem, MA.  I'm in the bottom right with the I Are Serious Cat blank expression.   







Oct 25, 2009 - Not MA specific but I have to admit I was ridiculously proud of myself.  This was my first time summitting a mountain of significant prominence -- Grand Monadnock in Jaffery, NH.  My first peak of the New England 50 finest. 1 down, 49 to go.


----------



## JWLuiza (Mar 31, 2010)

There's a story about this.....





It was a good 30th birthday...










It's good to be 6'7"


----------



## rlobrecht (Mar 31, 2010)

My son and I after our last belt test (in January.)


----------



## Sukerkin (Mar 31, 2010)

You can see me in both my Avatar and in my Profile .

Oh and here too:






Mind you, I think I look a bit like a member of the SS with having my hair tied back so tight :O.  Papieren bitte! :lol:.


----------



## Sukerkin (Mar 31, 2010)

Side note - why do seminar pics always take place at the end when you're all sweaty and your kit is messed up? .


----------



## Jade Tigress (Mar 31, 2010)

Due to getting a new computer and my lack of backing up photos, I have lost all the training pics I used to have. I do have two from the Action Martial Arts Trade Show in Atlantic City. One is of me with training partners at our table for the banquet. And one is me and a training partner at the banquet.


----------



## Carol (Mar 31, 2010)

Sukerkin said:


> Side note - why do seminar pics always take place at the end when you're all sweaty and your kit is messed up? .



Because that is a look we *earned* my friend.


----------



## Sukerkin (Mar 31, 2010)

Very true, Carol.  I'm just complaining as I need all the help I can get to look presentable in pictures (hate being photographed).


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (Mar 31, 2010)

4 1/2 years ago.  Not much has changed, except some abdominal additions.

I'll post new ones soon.


----------



## Carol (Mar 31, 2010)

Sukerkin said:


> Very true, Carol.  I'm just complaining as I need all the help I can get to look presentable in pictures (hate being photographed).



Aye, I hate it too.  And I'm certainly not very well-kept after a 3 hour scramble up the mountain, sunburn and all LOL.


----------



## Gordon Nore (Mar 31, 2010)

I quite like this photo, as it was taken by a student at my school last year. I'm always snapping pics for year-end slide shows. A student noticed that I was seldom pictured so offered to snap one of me.


----------



## Steve (Mar 31, 2010)

That's me in the gi I dyed green, taken by my daughter about 5 months ago.


----------



## terryl965 (Mar 31, 2010)

The above pic is my oldest sone Zachary with the AAU National Team Coaches.





This is my middle son Caleb, he is waiting on a point sparing match





This one in Red in my youngest Michael and he just won a gold medal at this local event.





I am the one on the far right and my wife next to me.


----------



## LuckyKBoxer (Mar 31, 2010)

OnlyAnEgg said:


> 4 1/2 years ago. Not much has changed, except some abdominal additions.
> 
> I'll post new ones soon.


 
umm is it just me or does it appear there is a dart in your head?
Oh and congrats on whatever competition you won that medal for.


----------



## Sukerkin (Mar 31, 2010)

Carol said:


> Aye, I hate it too. And I'm certainly not very well-kept after a 3 hour scramble up the mountain, sunburn and all LOL.


 
Fear not, your radiant nature shines through regardless.  When a photo of someone makes you smile with them then that is a good sign, rest assured :tup:.


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (Mar 31, 2010)

LuckyKBoxer said:


> umm is it just me or does it appear there is a dart in your head?
> Oh and congrats on whatever competition you won that medal for.


 
Of course that's a dart in my head.  How do you compete?

Medal doesn't count.  I was the only one in my age bracket.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Mar 31, 2010)

Well this is from years and years ago before I dyed my hair and shaved my beard








I hate having my picture taken


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Mar 31, 2010)

Here is one from my travels in Japan!


----------



## Flying Crane (Mar 31, 2010)

I avoid cameras like the plague that they are.  We barely had photos done at our wedding.

If y'all really want to know what I look like, I'm in a couple photos on the San Jose Kenpo website.  Here's the link:  http://www.sanjosekenpo.com/photopage.htm

There's a bunch of photos, but I'm in a couple near the top.  Three of us tested for shodan a year and a half ago, and another photo with the complete group who tested that day.  I'm the one with my gi top hanging half open, looking all sexy and studly.  grrrr...


----------



## Rich Parsons (Mar 31, 2010)

Well I have lots of pictures, but I thought I would start with another thread here at MT first.

Enjoy!   http://www.martialtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=33146



Thanks


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (Mar 31, 2010)

heh


----------



## Blade96 (Mar 31, 2010)

You people are all gorgeous! Love the pics! :angel:



LuckyKBoxer said:


> Oh and congrats on whatever competition you won that medal for.



Yeah, congrats, Egg! competitions are great!



OnlyAnEgg said:


> Medal doesn't count.  I was the only one in my age bracket.



Feh. I was the only girl white belt at my competition in december. (When I was a white belt. hehe.)  yeah i was the only girl, they gave me a gold medal regardless, but I would have gotten it anyway because I beat the guy white belt ..... my heian shodan was better. I got 18.2 mark and his was 18.0.

They still call me a gold medallist.


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (Mar 31, 2010)

Which reminds me...

How Twilight really ended:


----------



## Blade96 (Mar 31, 2010)

LOL...

and this is how Twilight should end...


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (Mar 31, 2010)

well, yah...but, mine has RICH PARSONS!

yers is a poser


----------



## Xinglu (Mar 31, 2010)

Okay, here's mine.  This is just before a demo we did at the Chinese New Year celebration this year.


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (Mar 31, 2010)

All I have is a red x, xinglu.  I believe your pics on FB are probably set to private.


----------



## Xinglu (Mar 31, 2010)

OnlyAnEgg said:


> All I have is a red x, xinglu.  I believe your pics on FB are probably set to private.



yeah, they are, didn't think about that! lol

Problem fixed


----------



## Blade96 (Mar 31, 2010)

OnlyAnEgg said:


> well, yah...but, mine has RICH PARSONS!
> 
> yers is a poser



yeah and this is wesley snipes

Shotokan godan

he would be qualified to take out those little twilight prissy.....

would I love to see that in twilight ....LOL

maybe rich parsons could help....hehe 

or he take out one and snipes the other

that I'd like to see...both of em doing a can of whoop *** on them


----------



## seasoned (Mar 31, 2010)

(Seasoned) The one on the right.


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (Apr 1, 2010)

Blade96 said:


> yeah and this is wesley snipes
> 
> Shotokan godan
> 
> ...


 
See...here's the thing...Rich Parsons could take out wesley snipes with one stick tied to his leg.

Moreover, it is widely whispered that Chuck Norris is concerned because of the existence of Rich Parsons.  True story.


----------



## Carol (Apr 1, 2010)

I challenged Rich Parsons to a sparring ma once.   

What's a sparring ma?  Its what happens when you try to spar Rich Parsons.  

Before I could get the "tch" out of my mouth I was flipped on the mat and restrained in a chokehold!


----------



## blink13 (Apr 1, 2010)

The only "martial arts" pics I have of me are of my "other" martial art.

The pic is of me and my First Sergeant south of Habbaniyah, Iraq in 2008.  The video was taken by a friend.  I'm the breacher for this shot - a det cord linear charge used to take down a door.

_ETA - we're not very tactical in the video.  I know.  That wasn't the intent of the exercise._


----------



## blink13 (Apr 1, 2010)

"Staff meeting" in the back of an MRAP, south of Ramadi, May 2008.


----------



## kaizasosei (Apr 1, 2010)

g


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (Apr 1, 2010)

kaizasosei said:


> g


 
you, sir, bear an amazing resembalance to a lower-case G


----------



## Stac3y (Apr 1, 2010)

Me kicking a friend in the face about a year ago at a tournament.






And kicking another friend in the face at a different tournament.

I hate being photographed, so that's about all I've got, other than some professional shots I can't post due to copyright. Sorry these are so fuzzy.


----------



## Jade Tigress (Apr 1, 2010)

Stac3y said:


> Me kicking a friend in the face about a year ago at a tournament.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ummmmm....where are they?


----------



## Sukerkin (Apr 1, 2010)

Ah, I think *Stac3y* must study Ninjutsu :lol:.


----------



## Sukerkin (Apr 1, 2010)

Thanks for the on-the-job shots, *Dave*.  Interesting to see what the well-dressed infantryman is wearing this season  (I know it was more properly the "2008 season" but that didn't scan as cleanly ).


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Apr 1, 2010)

There's one of me in my profile from a few years back.


----------



## Ken Morgan (Apr 1, 2010)

Carol said:


> Before I could get the "tch" out of my mouth I was flipped on the mat and restrained in a chokehold!


 
Hun, that's foreplay in many places...
I hope you "enjoyed" yourself....


----------



## Carol (Apr 1, 2010)

Ken Morgan said:


> Hun, that's foreplay in many places...
> I hope you "enjoyed" yourself....



Hey, it ain't often a girl can taken down by a guy that's just damn, damn good with his stick.


----------



## Blade96 (Apr 1, 2010)

OnlyAnEgg said:


> See...here's the thing...Rich Parsons could take out wesley snipes with one stick tied to his leg.
> 
> Moreover, it is widely whispered that Chuck Norris is concerned because of the existence of Rich Parsons.  True story.



Heh heh heh. this is funny =]


----------



## Twin Fist (Apr 1, 2010)




----------



## Cryozombie (Apr 1, 2010)

Me in my Natural Habitat:






Me and some of the Ladies of Martial Talk:






Ok and a training photo:


----------



## Cryozombie (Apr 1, 2010)

And just so you all know... yeah Bob's wife may look all "Aww, Im gonna give zombie a big hug" in that Hot Tub pic... but I assure you she was preparing to snap my neck if I tried to get fresh with any of the ladies.


----------



## Sukerkin (Apr 1, 2010)

I am embarrassed to say that I know the Asian lass second from the right in the middle picture but am too fatigued to recall her name . I recognised Mrs Bob and Carol too.   I also identify with the habitat presented in picture one ... except mine features wine bottles :lol:.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Apr 1, 2010)

Sukerkin said:


> I am embarrassed to say that I know the Asian lass second from the right in the middle picture but am too fatigued to recall her name . I recognised Mrs Bob and Carol too.   I also identify with the habitat presented in picture one ... except mine features wine bottles :lol:.


She used to post here as swordlady.


----------



## Sukerkin (Apr 1, 2010)

Aye!  I knew her first from over at SFI I think but cannot for the life of me recall her name.  Ah well, no doubt it will come to me tomorrow when I don't need it :lol:.


----------



## grydth (Apr 1, 2010)

Flying Crane said:


> I avoid cameras like the plague that they are.  We barely had photos done at our wedding.



You and me both.... point a camera at me and I'll return fire...:shock:


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Apr 3, 2010)

It's getting warm (and windy, and allergy-y) here in SE Michigan.  Time to see if there's still a face under that scruffy beard...

http://twitpic.com/1cxlxv


----------



## Gordon Nore (Apr 3, 2010)

Bill Mattocks said:


> It's getting warm (and windy, and allergy-y) here in SE Michigan.  Time to see if there's still a face under that scruffy beard...



Funny you should mention that. I went out and got my summer time hairdo today. Barber, clippers on #1, please.


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Apr 3, 2010)

Gordon Nore said:


> Funny you should mention that. I went out and got my summer time hairdo today. Barber, clippers on #1, please.



I do my own, haven't been to a barber in years.  Bought a set of Wahl clippers years ago, they've paid for themselves many times over.  When I first started using it, I kept leaving stripes down the back of my head, but I eventually got the hang of it.  Once a week or so to touch it up, and I'm good.

I normally use the #0 guard, but today I took it off and just clipped as close as the blade would allow.

Nice cut you got, though.  Like you, we're both lucky our heads are shaped nicely.  A lumpy head is a sad thing when you're a baldy.


----------



## kaizasosei (Apr 3, 2010)

Used to do my own hair myself for quite some time.  Quite a challenge. Have to rewire my brain to see in the mirror and move right.  
But i have a new hobby now...dentistry-i've learned so much-some very very painfull though.  Also i know a dentistry student who helps me out on occasion and explains things to me.

Well, i couldn't post a pic yet.  Only URL i have is probably at aikido website photos...have to see.   Nice to see some pics.


peace


j


----------



## Kwan Jang (Apr 3, 2010)

Here is hoping I am doing this right. If not, can someone more skilled tell me how to upload photos from my gallery to this page?


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (Apr 3, 2010)

Kwan Jang said:


> Here is hoping I am doing this right. If not, can someone more skilled tell me how to upload photos from my gallery to this page?


 
yerdoingitwrong

I'm afraid I don't even see valid properties for the image.

Your best bet is to right click on the picture you want to post and go to properties. copy the image path. Looks like http://www.something.com/something/something.jpg. Then, in your post, clicky the picture button and put paste the path to your pic.

Edit:  Posting a How-To in The computer forum


----------



## Gordon Nore (Apr 3, 2010)

Bill Mattocks said:


> I normally use the #0 guard, but today I took it off and just clipped as close as the blade would allow.



Once in a while, I get my wife or son to clip me, as my barber's semi-retired and only keeps limited hours.



> Jack Freer, a Cutting Tradition                 Jack Freer has been cutting hair at the corner of Woodbine and Cosburn for 57 years. He started right out of trade school and just never left. Now he works just 4 days a week, Wednesday to Saturday and his regular customers drop by for a coffee and the latest neigbourhood news. DAVID COOPER/TORONTO STAR
> 
> *Date: *June 27, 2008 - 05:57 PM
> 
> Video slideshow of Jack's shop: http://www.thestar.com/videozone/450831--jack-freer-a-cutting-tradition



Been with him for fifteen years, and he's been on the same corner for nearly sixty. Opened his shop when he was seventeen, and much of the neighbourhood was farms! He's a good guy and knows everything that's going on, so it's fun to sit down in his shop and chew the fat. If you view the video slideshow above, you'll see his shop is packed with antiques and mementos, and enjoy looking at them and asking him about them.



> Nice cut you got, though. Like you, we're both lucky our heads are shaped nicely. A lumpy head is a sad thing when you're a baldy.



What can I say? Chicks love it. You and I have been blessed, Bill, with the virile progressive hairline and hard chiseled good looks. Combined with our martial skills, we're deadly to our enemies and irresistible to women.


----------



## Tames D (Apr 3, 2010)




----------



## Steve (Apr 3, 2010)

Bill Mattocks said:


> I normally use the #0 guard, but today I took it off and just clipped as close as the blade would allow.


 That's how I've done it for years.  I don't use the guards.  I used a wahl for a long time, but recently upgraded to a nice, pro brand with a ceramic blade.  I figured if I'm doing this every week or two, I should have a nice tool to do it.


----------



## blink13 (Apr 3, 2010)

Sukerkin said:


> Thanks for the on-the-job shots, *Dave*.  Interesting to see what the well-dressed infantryman is wearing this season  (I know it was more properly the "2008 season" but that didn't scan as cleanly ).



Sapper, actually, but you're welcome!

Another one, much more recent.  If you're not familiar with In-n-Out burger... get familiar with it.  Sooooo tasty.  No, I don't work there.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Apr 3, 2010)

Kwan Jang said:


> Here is hoping I am doing this right. If not, can someone more skilled tell me how to upload photos from my gallery to this page?


tried to fix it, but it's not linking to a valid image.


----------



## Kwan Jang (Apr 4, 2010)

http://martialtalk.com/forum/picture.php?albumid=121&pictureid=1785
http://martialtalk.com/forum/picture.php?albumid=121&pictureid=1778
http://martialtalk.com/forum/picture.php?albumid=121&pictureid=1779
http://martialtalk.com/forum/picture.php?albumid=121&pictureid=1780
http://martialtalk.com/forum/picture.php?albumid=121&pictureid=1781
http://martialtalk.com/forum/picture.php?albumid=121&pictureid=1777


----------



## Kwan Jang (Apr 4, 2010)

Well, at least I think I'm getting closer. However, in the fourth step, the box never "magically" appeared (I guess it was blocked). I'll give it a try after church and the "family thing" tommorow with the In-Laws.


----------



## Kwan Jang (Apr 4, 2010)

delete


----------



## Kwan Jang (Apr 4, 2010)

I think I've got it now. Thanks for the help guys. In a above picture, KJN Ernie Reyes and I teaching a seminar for my younger students in 2008.









I love tying people in knots.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



My wife Sandy.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



A recent photo kicking at age 45.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



(Left to right) GM Tony B. Thompson, Sandy Hughes, David Hughes, Allen Clark, GM Ernie Reyes. KJN Tony and KJN Ernie have been my instructors for well over 30 years. This is from a seminar they did at my school in 2008.


----------



## just2kicku (Apr 4, 2010)

Me, Pop, Sijo Emperado, And GM Doug Bunda





Dan Weston, Me, Akeakamai (my 2 yo), Gm Doug Bunda, Prof. John Bishop





My instructors Carlos Bunda, and Doug Bunda


----------



## Dave Leverich (Apr 4, 2010)

Hm, recent ones...


----------



## Flea (Apr 5, 2010)

http://www.greendogpetsupply.com/blog/wp-content/uploads/2008/04/flea-1.jpg

I've been working on my jumps lately.  :uhyeah:


----------



## Sukerkin (Apr 5, 2010)

:lol:  I admit it, you got me there, *Flea* .


----------



## Blade96 (Apr 5, 2010)

Flea said:


> http://www.greendogpetsupply.com/blog/wp-content/uploads/2008/04/flea-1.jpg
> 
> I've been working on my jumps lately.  :uhyeah:



lol! :angel:

you really are a little flea =]

as for the rest of you, like I say, You're all gorgeous. =]


----------



## ap Oweyn (Apr 5, 2010)

I don't have any proper martial arts ones available electronically at the moment, but here's a profile from my birthday last year. Taken in Biddeford Pool, Maine.


----------



## James Kovacich (Apr 5, 2010)

Me and my Bay Area homie at the Honolulu Hard Rock Cafe.


----------



## ShelleyK (Apr 5, 2010)

Taken in December





Taken at my last belt test


----------



## Flea (Apr 5, 2010)




----------



## Touch Of Death (Apr 5, 2010)

Flea said:


>


I knew it!
Sean


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Apr 5, 2010)




----------



## Big Don (Apr 5, 2010)

With my buddies Rick and Amber before her Black Belt test.
I like this pic, my forearms look HUGE.


----------



## Ken Morgan (Apr 5, 2010)

Big Don said:


> With my buddies Rick and Amber before her Black Belt test.
> I like this pic, my forearms look HUGE.


 
You're the cute blonde?


----------



## Ken Morgan (Apr 5, 2010)

Bill Mattocks said:


>


 
His grip and stance are wrong....:soapbox:


----------



## Ken Morgan (Apr 5, 2010)

Whoa Flea, Babe...nice...thorax....


----------



## Carol (Apr 5, 2010)

Ken Morgan said:


> His grip and stance are wrong....:soapbox:



Which is probably why he's expendable, eh?


----------



## Big Don (Apr 5, 2010)

Ken Morgan said:


> You're the cute blonde?


You caught me.


----------



## Blade96 (Apr 5, 2010)

Jeez, can't be arsed to go all the way back through my thread and personally individually thank all your posts.

But just wanted to say, You all deserve it, and I'm glad you like my topic. :angel:


----------



## Aikikitty (Apr 6, 2010)

Great thread Blade96! It's great to be able to put a face to the screen names. (Special thanks to OnlyAnEgg for posting on how to link pictures!) 

Aikido seminar January 2010






October 3rd, 2009


----------



## Sukerkin (Apr 6, 2010)

I know others have said it elsewhere but I hope your husband knows how fortunate a man he is, *Opal*. A wife that looks so beautiful and can wrist-lock him into eternity if he doesn't do the dishes {but chooses not to obviously ... I hope } :lol:.


----------



## searcher (Apr 6, 2010)

Not a MA picture, but this is My Wife and Me.


----------



## Steve (Apr 6, 2010)

I hope you guys can see these.  I'm linking from my facebook.  If not, let me know. 




This is my family at DisneyWorld in February.  I wasn't wearing my ears at the time...  





This is Lily and I sharing a pretzel outside the Germany Pavilion at EPCOT.




And this one is my Halloween costume last year.  I was a ballerina... Viking.  I meant Viking!


----------



## Blade96 (Apr 6, 2010)

I can see them. 

Hakuna matata. No worries, Steve. 

Nice looking family you have. You all seem happy.


----------



## Aikikitty (Apr 6, 2010)

Sukerkin said:


> I know others have said it elsewhere but I hope your husband knows how fortunate a man he is, *Opal*. A wife that looks so beautiful and can wrist-lock him into eternity if he doesn't do the dishes {but chooses not to obviously ... I hope } :lol:.


 
You mean this?







*Looks at the stacks of dishes in the sink* Methinks I need to remind him. :whip1:

(I really wanted a goofy Aikido-ish picture, but we were pressed for time and our photographer had no idea what we were trying to do or where to focus the shot. Brandon looks like a maniquin. lol We only had time for this one shot. Still makes me laugh though.  I would have loved to had gotten a shot of me in my wedding dress doing a koshi nage throw with him.  Maybe for our 50th wedding anniversary...)

Robyn :asian:


----------



## Steve (Apr 6, 2010)

Great picture.  The mischievous look on your face is priceless!


----------



## Rich Parsons (Apr 7, 2010)

stevebjj said:


> Great picture. The mischievous look on your face is priceless!


 

I agree. 

I also like the picture and the idea that you can do joint locks and throws. :~D  One of my favorites.


----------



## Aikicomp (Apr 8, 2010)

Sorry no MA related but,

Here is one with my stress management device:






After a ride to West Point:






Talking to the owner of the Chatterbox:


----------



## Daniel Sullivan (Apr 8, 2010)

Here goes.  The first is on Easter Sunday 2010 (taken by my son with his phone).  The second is from several years ago at the end of Kumdo class.  The third was me after my first dan taekwondo test.  I sparred a bunch and blocked a lot.  And since I saw Halloween pictures up on an earlier post, the last is my Otakon costume (I'll rep you if you recognize the character, though if I recently repped you, it may take a little time).  Having shed the beard, Qui-Gon Jin was out.


----------



## Daniel Sullivan (Apr 8, 2010)

stevebjj said:


> I hope you guys can see these.  I'm linking from my facebook.  If not, let me know.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That last picture has me asking, "What's in _your_ wallet?"

Looks like you have a nice family!

Daniel


----------



## Jade Tigress (Apr 8, 2010)

*Tames D*.


----------



## Daniel Sullivan (Apr 8, 2010)

Looks like someone is getting a nice Junior F1 car!

Daniel


----------



## blink13 (Apr 8, 2010)

Fuzzy.  If we're going to start posting motorcycle pics... mine needs to make an  appearance.

Not fuzzy, and with a damned good man - people get us confused all the time.


----------



## Tames D (Apr 8, 2010)

Daniel Sullivan said:


> Looks like someone is getting a nice Junior F1 car!
> 
> Daniel


 
Yes. That is our version of the F1. I'm no carpenter but I kinda like the way it turned out. 

THANK YOU Pam for posting that!


----------



## Daniel Sullivan (Apr 8, 2010)

I agree.  It did come out quite nicely!

Daniel


----------



## Brandon Fisher (Apr 8, 2010)

Here is one of me standing at the front door of the Okinawa Prefectural Budokan in Naha City, Okinawa on Saturday April 3, 2010.


----------



## Blade96 (Apr 8, 2010)

nice ones all =]

Daniel Sullivan, that last pic of you reminds me of a combination of.....a vampire, Zorro, and Catman (as opposed to Catwoman) :uhyeah:


----------



## Carol (Apr 8, 2010)

stevebjj said:


> And this one is my Halloween costume last year.  I was a ballerina... Viking.  I meant Viking!



*With your spear and magic helmet!!*


----------



## Steve (Apr 8, 2010)

Carol said:


> *With your spear and magic helmet!!*


I will give you a sample!!!!


----------



## Daniel Sullivan (Apr 8, 2010)

Blade96 said:


> nice ones all =]
> 
> Daniel Sullivan, that last pic of you reminds me of a combination of.....a vampire, Zorro, and Catman (as opposed to Catwoman) :uhyeah:



Creatures of the night.... what beautiful music they... er... wait a minute.  Wrong character.  I right wrongs and leave the mark of... oops.... wrong character.

Thunder, THUNDER, THUNDERCATS.... whoops...too many clothes and not enough steroids for that one.  

Not a vampire, not El Zorro, and not Catman.

Daniel


----------



## Teufel Hunden (Apr 8, 2010)

I scoured my Flikr page looking for some pics in more suitable attire for this forum, but found none.  But, I did see some pics I hadn't looked at in some time, so I decided to post them all for everyone.   And you have to pretend you like them or I'll post 'em twice.  



Here I am at 17 in Boot Camp (July 2000).  







Posed pic, somewhere between Al Kut and Ad Diwaniyah, Iraq 2003.







With some Iraqi Kids in Al Kut, just after Baghdad fell. 2003







Twentynine Palms, 2004.   My last outing as an Artilleryman before moving to the Infantry.






Ramadi, 2006.   The trooper glasses theme kinda followed me everywhere.    This pic and the one above it were hilarious at the time... it's funny what the desert does to ya.  







Civilian again, in late 2007.  And with a penchant for fine hats I might add.







Latest one.  Friend got me this hat for some reason, so I figured why not.   :lol:


----------



## Chris Parker (Apr 9, 2010)

Okay, non-martial art ones, but another side of me I suppose....

To begin with, just a bigger version of my profile pic.






And a rehearsal shot...






And a few performance ones, first with the old hair....






then the new(er) hair....


----------



## Carol (Apr 9, 2010)

Nice Ovation


----------



## Chris Parker (Apr 9, 2010)

Yeah, she's a favourite... one of five here with me. Oh, and of course, I have a couple of Parker Fly's. Well, I had to, didn't I?


----------



## Daniel Sullivan (Apr 9, 2010)

Chris, you've got to put up a music file to go with that!

Daniel


----------



## Chris Parker (Apr 9, 2010)

(I must be in a giving mood....)

I've already posted this here in the favourite lyrics/songs thread, but since you asked, this is something from a while ago, recorded without my knowledge, but still not too bad. One of our gentler things.... Hope you like.


----------



## Daniel Sullivan (Apr 9, 2010)

Very nice!  Yes, I like.

Thanks!

Daniel


----------



## Blade96 (Apr 9, 2010)

Daniel Sullivan said:


> Creatures of the night.... what beautiful music they... er... wait a minute.  Wrong character.  I right wrongs and leave the mark of... oops.... wrong character.
> 
> Thunder, THUNDER, THUNDERCATS.... whoops...too many clothes and not enough steroids for that one.
> 
> ...



Hehe. :uhyeah:


----------



## Daniel Sullivan (Apr 9, 2010)

Opal Dragon figured it out, but so far nobody else has.  Not enough Otaku here I suppose.

Daniel


----------



## Big Don (Apr 9, 2010)

Carol said:


> *With your spear and magic helmet!!*


Improved that for you


----------



## Andy Moynihan (Apr 9, 2010)

These are some old ones, One from 3 years back at a car show, leaning on my dad's '52 Ford,One with me and my Buddy, and one from my MASG days,


----------



## LuckyKBoxer (Apr 9, 2010)

Teufel Hunden said:


> I scoured my Flikr page looking for some pics in more suitable attire for this forum, but found none. But, I did see some pics I hadn't looked at in some time, so I decided to post them all for everyone. And you have to pretend you like them or I'll post 'em twice.
> 
> 
> Posed pic, somewhere between Al Kut and Ad Diwaniyah, Iraq 2003.


 
I am curious what you had written on your helmet if you dont mind me asking?


----------



## Teufel Hunden (Apr 10, 2010)

LuckyKBoxer said:


> I am curious what you had written on your helmet if you dont mind me asking?



2 Corinthians 4:18.


----------



## CrimsonPhoenix (Apr 10, 2010)

Looking at this thread reminds me that I do not have enough pictures of myself training. I really need to fix that, but I hate having my picture taken.



Daniel Sullivan said:


> Opal Dragon figured it out, but so far nobody else has. Not enough Otaku here I suppose.
> 
> Daniel


 
Hmm....is it Tuxedo Mask from Sailor Moon?


----------



## Daniel Sullivan (Apr 10, 2010)

CrimsonPhoenix said:


> Hmm....is it Tuxedo Mask from Sailor Moon?


Tuxedo Mask it is!

Andy got it right as well.

Daniel


----------



## Cryozombie (Apr 12, 2010)

Here is one of me from a seminar last weekend... good times.  My training partner doesn't seem as happy tho.


----------



## Blade96 (May 24, 2010)

Pic of me from last week

(shhh just don't tell my sensei though, i aint supposed to know this kata yet) 

:uhyeah:


----------



## Shifu Steve (Jun 3, 2010)

Sharing time. Nice. Here's one in the snow. Grand Master Cook loves the elements, perhaps that's why we trained outside all year. I'm behind the GM himself, black T over green thermals...wet feet.


----------



## xJOHNx (Jun 4, 2010)

Assorted pictures from facebook:






With my best friend:


----------



## Cirdan (Jun 4, 2010)

Summer is great for training outside.





Giving a light tap to the cheek.


----------



## Sukerkin (Jun 4, 2010)

Foxy lady ... oh ... er ... hi John ... didn't see you there


----------



## elder999 (Jun 4, 2010)

Have I mentioned how much I hate havng my picture taken?No, really, get that camera out of my face!! :lfao:


----------



## elder999 (Jun 4, 2010)

No, really, I *am* smiling!


----------



## Big Don (Jun 5, 2010)

elder999 said:


> Have I mentioned how much I hate havng my picture taken?No, really, get that camera out of my face!! :lfao:


You been to Central Ca in the last few years? You look SO familiar


----------



## Big Don (Jun 5, 2010)

I'm the beaten up one


----------



## elder999 (Jun 5, 2010)

Big Don said:


> You been to Central Ca in the last few years? You look SO familiar


 
Yeah, I get that a lot......:lol:


----------



## Blade96 (Jun 27, 2010)

Myself and the Sandan/Senpai (his name's Bruce) I've spoken of so much on here :angel: 

btw he's awesome, thanks for putting up with me all my talk about him =]

Taken just after our day's training at a shotokan karate-do seminar on June 19th, 2010.

btw Bruce also has a 1st degree black belt in Judo.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jun 27, 2010)

Daniel Sullivan said:


> Here goes.  The first is on Easter Sunday 2010 (taken by my son with his phone).  The second is from several years ago at the end of Kumdo class.  The third was me after my first dan taekwondo test.  I sparred a bunch and blocked a lot.  And since I saw Halloween pictures up on an earlier post, the last is my Otakon costume (I'll rep you if you recognize the character, though if I recently repped you, it may take a little time).  Having shed the beard, Qui-Gon Jin was out.


Little late but....Tuxedo Mask.

(Did the costume back in 1999 myself http://rustaz.com/cosplay/tt13/couple2.jpg)


----------



## Blade96 (Jun 27, 2010)

Bob Hubbard said:


> Little late but....Tuxedo Mask.
> 
> (Did the costume back in 1999 myself http://rustaz.com/cosplay/tt13/couple2.jpg)



You'll probably get daniel's thanks then.


----------



## DarkShadowfax (Jun 27, 2010)

Hope I'm doing this the right way..
Taken half a year ago or so. Me with some belt graduates @ Krav Maga 
I'm the lil' kneeling girl in the middle, black hair, which doesn't stand out against the black pants and tees, sadly enough.


----------

